# Black Dog Thread



## BedlamBully

Okay I'll start this one

Black (seal) Dogs

Combat


----------



## American_Pit13

Ha we both started Black thread ! I will move my pics over lol.

Nothin like a nice black dog. Lets get em up!
Dumae
























Lil Momma
















Snoop Dog! AKA Megatron


----------



## jeep lex

black thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeep lex

Lexi is actually very seal but i think she counts


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Magic.....


----------



## FloorCandy

*I can't resist: my badazz black...*









isn't she terrifying???


----------



## princesstrish617

aww the pug is adorable!


----------



## thaim

i love black pitbulls!


----------



## jeep lex

thaim start the buckskin thread


----------



## Nizmo

Reppin my two black dogs.
Nizmo the pit/lab:
























Bella the AmBully:


----------



## jeep lex

nizmo y is her belly so big?


----------



## Elvisfink

pitbullgirl22 said:


> Magic.....


That is one nice looking dog it must be Black Magic! hahahahah :clap:


----------



## pitbullgirl22

You know it!!!!!!!!


----------



## melrosdog

Ellis


----------



## PullDawgPits

Did someone say black dogs?????

Africa










Rolex










Getme










Nacho










Boo










Tutu










Black dogs Rule!!!!!! LOL

Stephanie


----------



## ~StangChick~

YAY Black Dog Thread!!:woof:














































aww the baby


----------



## alphamum82

I wish I had a black dog lol. I always wanted a completely black apbt but it's not hubby's favorite color. ???? No idea why.


----------



## alphamum82

jeep lex said:


> Lexi is actually very seal but i think she counts


Omg Lexi is a gorgeous dog!!!!! I was almost able to have one that looked just like her. *sigh* So gorgeous. :woof:


----------



## apbtmom76

I guess Penny belongs in this group. SHe is more chocolate than anything. But have been told by SOOOOO many that she looks like aseal, lmaooo -


----------



## American_Pit13

Up Up Up


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Heres some black dog for you folks....


----------



## BedlamBully

Nizmo357 said:


> Reppin my two black dogs.
> Nizmo the pit/lab:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella the AmBully:


Hey Nizmo have you had her wormed? Or are these old pics? she's got a big ole belly!


----------



## pcw20

:goodpost: I just downloaded that song today lol

No black APBT but here my super crazy hyper Black Lab Bo (sitting still for a treat)


----------



## Nizmo

jeep lex said:


> nizmo y is her belly so big?


those pics of bella is hen we first got her, she had a huge stomach when we first rescued her. her belly is normal now that she actually got some excercise.
she looks like a potbelly pig huh?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

A load of worms will cause the belly to swell like that... I think that's why she asked if you worm regularly.


----------



## Nizmo

BedlamBully said:


> Hey Nizmo have you had her wormed? Or are these old pics? she's got a big ole belly!





jeep lex said:


> nizmo y is her belly so big?


those pics were old i'll try and post some pics of her tummy now.
she's so hard to take pictures of she wont sit still lol.


----------



## Nizmo

dan'sgrizz said:


> A load of worms will cause the belly to swell like that... I think that's why she asked if you worm regularly.


she has her first 2 sets of shots, were waiting on her 3rd. she has been dewormed.
are there deworming products grizz?


----------



## SirShaun

Nizmo357 said:


> she has her first 2 sets of shots, were waiting on her 3rd. she has been dewormed.
> are there deworming products grizz?


If im not mistaken isnt she part lab? Thats just a characteristic of a lab. Labs have big ol bellys. Beautiful girl tho.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Yah at your local feed store. I use this banana flavored stuff every couple months. Never know what your dogs eat in the backyard. After you give the wormer check the poop to see the results. Don't forget the monthly heart worm also.... Very important. For that I use intercepter


----------



## Nizmo

SirShaun said:


> If im not mistaken isnt she part lab? Thats just a characteristic of a lab. Labs have big ol bellys. Beautiful girl tho.


Nismo is part lab, she is all ambully from what i've seen of her parents. her dad and mom were papered but they were papered as apbt. i just just wanted to get her out of the house as soon as i could. papers or no papers, she was in a bad place.


----------



## Nizmo

dan'sgrizz said:


> Yah at your local feed store. I use this banana flavored stuff every couple months. Never know what your dogs eat in the backyard. After you give the wormer check the poop to see the results. Don't forget the monthly heart worm also.... Very important. For that I use intercepter


thanks! i will go look into it today and see if i can pick some up!


----------



## FloorCandy

I think shes cute, I secretly like the shorties, but I have an EB already, and I don't need 2 dogs who can't clean their own tushies lol.


----------



## Nizmo

heres some pics i just took of bella. she is so hard to take pics of.


----------



## dennispits

here is ICE, CALI, and FIASCO


----------



## eliezer

does this count?


----------



## PullDawgPits

eliezer said:


> does this count?


AWWWWWW! Poopies!!!!!!!

Stephanie


----------



## smith family kennels

bango (seal)









Remi









deigo


----------



## ~StangChick~

I really like Bango and Remi...:thumbsup: how old are they?


----------



## American_Pit13

PullDawgPits said:


> Did someone say black dogs?????
> 
> Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black dogs Rule!!!!!! LOL
> 
> Stephanie


HA! I was just about to be like girl I know you got some dogs for this thread lol.. I missed this post.lol..

AFRICA RULES!


----------



## PullDawgPits

Aw, thanks! I just love her!

Stephanie


----------



## ~StangChick~

yeah i agree Africa is a great looking dog!!


----------



## Trapboi103

NYLAH!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## megz

How Black do we have to be??
or i could just start a "moo moo" thread 
either way heres my Boomer...


----------



## jbh38

I have a couple of black dogs
Diamond with Walker at the Premier - This is Lexi and Ice's mother









Ninja - believe it or not, this is Reno's (he is on the chocolate thread) mother


















and we can't forget the patterdale
Tammy Faye - I just got her a hot pink harness, she will be pretty in pink this year


----------



## sittingbull

I am lovin the dogs!


----------



## pitbull learner

well i figured since Breeze is mostly black then she will be in this tread..lol..


----------



## American_Pit13

BUMP.............


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

Chocolate R.I.P.


----------



## SnoopsMomma

I know he was posted at the beggining of the thread but he bigger now.


----------



## Mr.777

*Suka*

Suka


----------



## cEElint

Daisy's daddy, he's a big boy

Lune (Looney)


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## performanceknls

This is a dog I raised then sold
Fury from Caragan Kennel


----------



## meganc66

oh i love furyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Sadie's Dad

Here is Monkey


----------



## mudgirlswearcamo

the one in the middle doesnt count.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Oh sweet we wanna play too. Here's Dosia (seal)


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's my sisters fat boy Bruce


----------



## xsax

homeboy chico

hes more a seal then all black


----------



## Nizmo

i was looking on the first page where i first posted. back when nismo was a puppy and i still had my bella boo


----------



## MISSAPBT

YAY


----------



## PatienceFlame

R.I.P Spazz, miss you pup, pup.
She is Seal and white


----------



## Little Boss

The Boss


----------



## meno222

here is my boy at 9.5 months


----------



## k8nkane

Roxie! Seal and white.


----------



## 9361

Helena Belle!


----------



## jayandlacy

Heres Kane Dog...hims lives with my sister in law now-darn code enforcers....


----------



## strengthcourageloyalty

This is a stray I took in a couple days after christmas. He's young dont know an exact age.




























Stay tuned theres more to come.


----------



## Padlock

betty at 7mo old today...notice her flying dove chest marking.


----------



## junkyard

Mike that dog is looking realy damn good man, you must be getting pretty happy and they both would be starting to realy run amok now! 
That chest mark is also one if the most individual ive seen too! 
Looks cold where you are huh, i personally have third degree burns at the moment from too much sun ,blisters and peeling skin from working outside.


----------



## Mach0

MISSAPBT said:


> YAY


Your dogs are gorgeous!



Padlock said:


> betty at 7mo old today...notice her flying dove chest marking.


That's a beautiful dog and an awesome pic!!!


----------



## Padlock

they're both living up to their respective lines heritage thus far.
not a bad thing to say about either one. it's getting harder and harder to
keep them together,..and now it's for short periods at a time.
he plays rough and will maintain his composure but she ain't having
him close down on her muzzle the way he does...then it explodes
into a maylay. he wont even blink,...he's so straight forward it's scary.
she should be coming into her first heat soon i would expect so maybe 
it will buy some more calm time once he gets a whiff. lol

sorry to hear about the sunburn, happened to me my first time in
mexico,...i had to stay indoors the whole damn trip. my head and
shoulders were oozing puss from sun poisoning...so you're not alone
brother, i been there. the best respite i could find was to lay in a luke
warm tub with sea salt added...did wonders. keep aloe on hand and
you'll be good as new in less than a week...as for the peeling that takes
abit longer and don't look to appealing (pun intended) lol


----------



## Padlock

Mach0 said:


> Your dogs are gorgeous!
> 
> That's a beautiful dog and an awesome pic!!!


i got lucky, she was running small circles and thats why u see
that " snow dust cloud" behind her...at the last moment she stopped
dead nuts in frame and click...magic happened.
i couldn't believe my eyes either when i dwn loaded the pic from
the camera and enhanced it alittle. :hug:

btw, if anyone wants to post it in the black dog section on g-d
and say "guess who's dog"...i think it will generate alot of 
funny padlock hating post...i wont get offended, i kinda like
to stir up the soup,and you know those guys over there always
love a padlock party.


----------



## Mach0

Padlock said:


> i got lucky, she was running small circles and thats why u see
> that " snow dust cloud" behind her...at the last moment she stopped
> dead nuts in frame and click...magic happened.
> i couldn't believe my eyes either when i dwn loaded the pic from
> the camera and enhanced it alittle. :hug:
> 
> btw, if anyone wants to post it in the black dog section on g-d
> and say "guess who's dog"...i think it will generate alot of
> funny padlock hating post...i wont get offended, i kinda like
> to stir up the soup,and you know those guys over there always
> love a padlock party.


Well there you go- great pic!


----------



## Silence

Raisa, the lab/pitbull mix at my mom`s house.










Raisa with Cal (R.I.P)


----------



## Wheelsonly




----------



## pit.bulldog

I can play this game! Here's my bully girl Mercy. She's 20 inches at the shoulder, and roughly 45 lbs at the moment, but she resembles a barrel on legs.


----------



## Eric

My boy, Whitman  these were taken when he was staying at my girlfriend's house while I was in Thailand for a month. He was about 7 1/2 - 8 months here.


----------



## shewerewolf

My bully mix, Alexa


----------



## shortycowboy

ch josie


----------



## IzzosMommy

Izzo is white and black/seal ,, I hope she counts lol


----------



## LouisVuttonDon

*luigi 8 week old*

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## IzzosMommy

Izzo in a down stay ..watch me










When she was conditioned lol










Ballllllllll










Pretty Muscles










Other side .. I love her markings by her hips










Mom I dont wanna take no more piktures ...










Playin in the back yard ..

I know sehs not a solid black dog but shes mostly black .. well seal lol


----------



## BullyTheKid

Nice pics!


----------



## fishinrob

*My Morgan, she died this March at a little over 15 years old.*




























She's 11 years old running this course.



























Now a black and white.









When is this puppy going back?


----------



## 9tr3g

I only have a few. The camera broke a while back. I don't think I have ever put rhinos pics up here before. He's a year this month and about 80lbs. It is so hard to get his face in a pic, he is always looking around watching stuff. 
Hope I did these Right.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Dosia <3


----------



## peroxsigh

Crixus, second pic is 2 weeks ago at 8 months.


----------



## PRSweetKandi

Kandi <3


----------



## MerlinEdmond

Here are pictures of my boy Shadow


----------



## John_B

Old thread but I just got a black puppy and would like to see more of everyone else's... Here's Bruno


----------



## Dimitrov

and another 2 dark ones.....


----------



## Blackboy

Blackboy wants to join!


----------

